# BIG Fixed Bladed Knives That You Have



## CLHC

Okay, just as the title states, what *BIG* fixed blade[d] knife/knives that are *5" inches or more in length* do you have? Any pictures of them?

Here's my non-custom (_don't have any yet_), nothing fancy ones.

From the top:

Dozier KM-1 Ranger 

Ontario SPEC Plus Marine Raider Bowie

Blackjack Anaconda IIA

Please excuse the junk photo shot.


----------



## carrot

Just two. Fallkniven S1 (not pictured) and Busse ASH-1


----------



## DaFABRICATA




----------



## carrot

Extrema Ratio? Very nice.


----------



## CLHC

Awesome Busse!

Besides those knives, got to love them SFs in Demi!


----------



## Lunal_Tic

Over here I only have one big knife. Japanese law considers these swords so I won't be packin' this in my ruck any time soon.

Browning Crowell/Barker Competition Knife 10" blade





-LT


----------



## Paladin

Chris Reeve "Shadow I" marked "made in South Africa" on the left, baby brother "Shadow III" on the right made in USA.

Paladin


----------



## Monocrom

CLHC said:


> Okay, just as the title states, what *BIG* fixed blade[d] knife/knives that are *5" inches or more in length* do you have? Any pictures of them?
> 
> Here's my non-custom (_don't have any yet_), nothing fancy ones.
> 
> From the top:
> 
> Dozier KM-1 Ranger....


 
You don't consider your Dozier knife to be custom? 

I had a sweet knife collection until 2002. I moved, and they either got lost in the move, or were stolen by a family friend who helped us move. Very few of my pieces made it to the new apartment.... Of my two Doziers, only one made it. 

Had some nice, large, fixed-blades. Now I only have one. (Purchased after 2002).

Kabar USMC w/ black kraton handle:


----------



## CLHC

Monocrom said:


> You don't consider your Dozier knife to be custom?
> 
> I had a sweet knife collection until 2002. I moved, and they either got lost in the move, or were stolen by a family friend who helped us move. Very few of my pieces made it to the new apartment.... Of my two Doziers, only one made it.
> 
> Had some nice, large, fixed-blades. Now I only have one. (Purchased after 2002).
> 
> Kabar USMC w/ black kraton handle:


I know Dozier's not really considered "production" knives, maybe [semi]custom?

Can't wait for *<**The Bowie**>* Dozier and Crotts are coming out with!

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
Sorry to hear about the loss of your knives. . .


----------



## Monocrom

CLHC said:


> I know Dozier's not really considered "production" knives, maybe [semi]custom?
> 
> Can't wait for *<**The Bowie**>* Dozier and Crotts are coming out with!
> 
> * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
> Sorry to hear about the loss of your knives. . .


 
Thanks for that. 

Not trying to hijack your thread. I just think of any knife made by one man as, "custom."


----------



## CLHC

Monocrom said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> I just think of *any knife made by one man as, "custom."*


I thought of that myself, and in my sphere, you'd be right about that!


----------



## Illum

not the best....but will do for now


----------



## Dantor

my 2 biggies are my RD7 (this shot has G10 scales, since changed) and my Dogfather. 
I got them because I wanted a tough user, something I could use for everything, and they didn't disappoint!


----------



## gollum

heres mine






OOPS wrong pic :nana:


custommade L6 steel black gidgee burl handle...
chopped a couple of trees down with it no worries mate.


----------



## smokelaw1

Busse Fusion Battle Mistress. She was out with me this weekend. LOVE that blade.


----------



## cyberspyder

!!!No Strider's?! LOL


----------



## Chuck289

My only quality "Big" knife.
Ontario Rat7


----------



## Chronos

I've got a few including an M9 Phrobis bayonet and a Buck 184


----------



## Illum

anyone here have a gurkha kukhri?


----------



## HoopleHead

sorry not to hijack, but gonna buy a big fixed blade, a Strider MT SS GG. good choice, :thumbsup: or :thumbsdow

any suggested alternatives?

edit: trying to decide between an MT, BT or GG, all with SS (spine serrations) and GG (gunners grip). :thinking:

edit 2: yeah going with my first guy reaction the MT SS GG.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

HoopleHead said:


> sorry not to hijack, but gonna buy a big fixed blade, a Strider MT SS GG. good choice, :thumbsup: or :thumbsdow
> 
> any suggested alternatives?
> 
> edit: trying to decide between an MT, BT or GG, all with SS (spine serrations) and GG (gunners grip). :thinking:
> 
> edit 2: yeah going with my first guy reaction the MT SS GG.


Wait for the upcoming *RAT Cutlery RC-6*... 

Or just get a *Bark River Knife & Tools *Gameskeeper-II, Rogue Bowie or the Big Sky Camp. These are the best deal in the market: you get custom quality at production prices (they are "semi-custom" though).


----------



## cy

longest here are my circa 1600 Japanese blades...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

*Cold Steel Laredo Bowie SK-5 High-Carbon steel*











Next to a* Benchmade 710* (one of the largest folders BM makes) for size reference:


----------



## NA8

HoopleHead said:


> sorry not to hijack, but gonna buy a big fixed blade, a Strider MT SS GG. good choice, :thumbsup: or :thumbsdow
> 
> any suggested alternatives?



It's thick but not really big. Lots of cheaper alternatives, but I suspect you like the style so go for it. You can always sell it if it doesn't fulfill on expectations.


----------



## loszabo

I have about 31 knives (autos, folders, fixed, specials) right now, plus three at my favorite dealer for sale... So, I can't post them all! 

But, this is my favorite fixed blade -- and my largest. I'm not a Strider guy, and I considered this as the best alternative as I love Microtech -- the Currahee:






The pouch holds my Victorinox Multitool.


----------



## adamlau

I shall soon be a part of this posting club  .


----------



## adamlau

adamlau said:


> I shall soon be a part of this posting club  .


And now I am...


----------



## CLHC

Awesome! Specs?


----------



## adamlau

Nothing that tops anything that has already been posted, but this fighter is a ScrapYard Knives Yard Hook w/ a texture coated, hardened S7 steel blade and a Resiprene C handle. As I would prefer a thicker handle for hard use, this Yard Hook will likely live under my pillow until I can find a SRKW Mini-Mojo w/ hook to actually use  .


----------



## Dantor

Congrats adamlau! it's nice to have you in the "Yard" I am Whichdawg over there 

I had both, Hook and Mini-Mojo (EH3) and the MM is nicer, better balanced "prettier!" 
but that bothered me, I want to use it so I sold it/traded it and kept the Hook which is a great user.


----------



## octaf

Oberland 1, TiAn coating.
Feels good in my hand.
very reliable.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Nice day for a photo shoot..


----------



## stitch_paradox

MY set for this summer:
18" Ontario Military machete
Becker Bk7
Victorinox SAK


Octaf: 
Where can one get an Oberland 1??


----------



## guyg

Chris Reeve Nkonka. 7.5 inch blade with a "screwdriver" kit in the handle.


----------



## octaf

Some more pic's of oberland 01 & mini skirmish & HDS.
nice weather :wave:


----------



## PCC

Sorry for dredging up this old thread but I found it earlier and it prompted me to drag out the knives I had collected back in the '80s.

The very first fixed-blade knife I had ever bought, a Kershaw Trooper





Gerber Mark II 20th Anniversary commemorative













Alongside my Gerber Guardian II





My Randall Model 14 and Model 16 with an Al Mar SF/SOG thrown in, too.












The last picture has my 2D MagLite as a size reference.

Al Mar SF/SOG and Applegate/Fairbairn with the practice knife


----------



## StuToffee

No pics at the mo, but my big blades include:-

Old-style Becker BK7
Old-style Becker BK9
USMC Ka Bar
Gerber MkII
2 x Fairbairn Sykes
SRKW Battle Rat
Nepalese Kukri
Aircrew Survival knife (this is the smallest of my Big blades)


----------



## 2xTap

I own quite a few fixed blades but these below are the only real Big'uns I have........

1.

 2.

 3.

 4.



5.

 6.

 7.

 8.




1. Becker BK-3 TacTool (_Camillus-built_)
2. Ontario Rat-7
3. Gerber Patriot
4. Cold Steel ODA (_Camillus-built_)
5. Custom double-edged Ranger RD-6
6. Custom Ranger RD-7 Recurve & Standard Ranger RD-6
7. Becker BK-7's (_both Camillus-built_)
8. Custom Ranger TFI


All of my other fixed blades are sub-5" blade lengths.


2xTap :thumbsup:


----------



## theslippyslug




----------



## Cypher

RAT Cutlery RC-6


----------



## Dirty Bob

I modified an Ontario "Blackie Collins" machete -- you know, the one with the ridiculous knuckle guard. Not only was that huge hilt too big for my hands, it was loose on the tang and moved during normal use!

I removed the hilt and reshaped the tang, so I have an 11-inch blade instead of 12 inches. I added canvas micarta scales with Loveless-style rivets that I made by cutting pieces of 3/8" round stock and threading them. After everything was put together with JB-Weld and the heavy rivets, and the rivets were cut off flush with the scales and the hilt was finished up, I used a center punch to make sure that the rivets could never unscrew on their own.

This huge knife resides in my kitchen and is used for cutting up frozen foods and for other rough tasks.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Pabs D

Biggest fixed blade I have is a 22" Bonecutter from Himalayan Imports.


----------



## cy

largest is now a modern Samurai Blade by Cold Steel. 29in blade, overall length 41in. which makes it a crack longer than my WW II Japanese officer's sword. other than furniture, the cold steel blade could be patterned after the real WWII blade. 

quality is top notch... not on level of 16th century blades mind you... but certainly one of the best modern long blade I've handled.


----------



## CLHC

2xTap said:


> I own quite a few fixed blades. . .
> 
> 5. Custom double-edged Ranger RD-6
> 6. Custom Ranger RD-7 Recurve & Standard Ranger RD-6
> 8. Custom Ranger TFI


No kidding! Nice collection you've got going there! Are these Rangers from Justin?


----------



## 2xTap

CLHC said:


> No kidding! Nice collection you've got going there! Are these Rangers from Justin?


 
Thanks! Yeah, all of them are from Justin. I have a few more from him but they are smaller EDC type fixed blades. I have seven of his creations, 6 of them Customs. Justin's blades, IMHO, are the best quality for the price you'll find in custom made knives.

2xTap


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

My largest is a *Busse Nuclear Meltdown Fusion Battle Mistress*. It's a BEAST!


----------



## CLHC

Been a while now on this thread, but these two just came in today.


----------



## Mumbojumboo

mumbo 711 911 2 by mumbojumboo, on Flickr


----------



## CLHC

A Seven Eleven and an R Nine, fine pair to be sure!

Here's the weigh in of the BK-9 and SP-53.


----------



## CLHC

Got these two in today, and while not that large of a knife in comparison to most, this BK-101 sports a 5.5" inch blade length.


----------



## think2x

These are my only fixed blades for now.


----------



## CLHC

Another I just picked up.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## smokelaw1

Fusion Combat Battle Mistress (well used):


----------



## Mumbojumboo

smokelaw1 said:


> Fusion Combat Battle Mistress (well used):



oh my!! That is awesome!!


----------



## 276

Here are my top three not including my swords.


----------



## Kiessling

Here's mine:


----------



## shado

Here's mine (Top to bottom),

Zombie Tools Deuce
WWII Machete
Dervish Wendigo
Strider GW/AR T
Les George VECP


----------



## smokinbasser

A Becker Machax and a Stanley machete with a 22 1/2 inch blade are my biguns.


----------



## Sub_Umbra

I have a *Gerber Mark II (or perhaps I)* I bought in 1970. It's not the one with the slight spiral twist to the blade. It's the one with the skinny, straight blade with serrations. I can't remember what I paid for it. I bought it in Alaska so I probably paid a bit more for it.

I don't have a pic but I made a really nice 'house sheath' for it. I also blued it. Sweet.


----------



## fyrstormer

I have my grandfather's WW2 machete.

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y186/deusexaethera/CIMG0105.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Lee1959

I have a few, mostly stuff I have made over the years. 

I call these the Sisters, 







This one is dont tread on me, made with a Texas whitetail crown







My longhunter blade for my primitive treking







The copper bowie for obvious reasons. 







A traditional fighting bowie


----------



## CLHC

New one I got today.


----------



## bushmattster

I have a Kabar USMC I bought in 1979 which I love, but my favorite is my RAT Cutlery RC-6. My 10yr. anniversary gift from my wife.

http://i654.photobucket.com/albums/uu264/bushmattster/027.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## dericdesmond

I have a few but these two are my absolute favs




A tactical butter knife (1 off Busse custom) and a HIS (less then a dozen). Not at all sharpened prybars, very functional INFI all the way baby


----------



## Landshark99

Busse Boss Jack




ESEE-5




Fallkniven A-1




Fallkniven S1




Kiku




Ontario RTAK-ll




Microtec ADO




Chris Reeve Pacific




Microtec Crosshair


----------



## verysimple




----------



## jezdec

Hi

you can see my knives here:

https://picasaweb.google.com/107238521634769499273/HOBI#5768026371335059634

they are all hand-made....by me....

greeting


----------



## subwoofer

A few of mine. For scale, the Gerber BMF has a 9" blade






Couldn't help but include a couple of large folders as well - they are BIG


----------



## guardpost3




----------



## gcbryan

Condor Bushlore in the center. Enlan El-01D and SRM 909 for comparisons.


----------



## ZeissOEM2

FH 


blade A8-mod


----------



## mamun1024

Few of my favorites....































...and a few Randall's


----------



## Monocrom

mamun1024 said:


> ...and a few Randall's



Okay, _now_ I'm officially jealous.


----------



## subwoofer

Very Jealous, a fantastic collection.

What is the knife at the top of this photo, and have you got any more detailed photos of the blade?



mamun1024 said:


> Few of my favorites....


----------



## mamun1024

subwoofer said:


> Very Jealous, a fantastic collection.
> 
> What is the knife at the top of this photo, and have you got any more detailed photos of the blade?





The top knife is the Busse CGFBM (Combat Grade Fusion Battle Mistress).


----------



## subwoofer

I obviously need a new mistress ;-)


----------



## travinc

My Svord Von Tempsky Bowie, 15 inches of L6 goodness, next to a sage 2 for size comparison 
http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/...3A-B503-BE3E6BAF3A96-804-000002A199A061B6.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Too many to list, but I say if you're gonna go big - go BIG... I'm a kukri guy... Is there another knife design that's so compact with which you can poke a hole the size of a Bic lighter in someone AND lop their arm off? I've been trying to convince Warren Thomas to produce a Ti Kukri for $%&$S and giggles... low mass = weak chopping... Low blade hardness = rolled edges.. but... if sharp enough, imagine the damage you could inflict with that thing. My chainsaw seized up on me the other day so when a tree fell in our back yard, I had to chop the entire thing into manageable pieces with my full-tang 13" blader and when I was done, not only did my arms feel like balls of twine stuffed into tube socks, but I was still feeling the reverberation in my hands 12 hours later. So for fighting off a zombie hoard, I've been forced to rethink my strategy for a large fixed blade. Maybe a katana....


----------

